# W: Fantasy army H: Gobbos, SM and cash!



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

So Im looking for some units/army for fantasy hopefully with the book and rulebook at a long shot  

Preferrable Unpainted and still on sprue!!!  

I have battle for skull pass goblins, A few SM units unpainted/painted and paypal 

Gimme a PM !! or post below


----------



## Typhos (Apr 25, 2013)

I've got 1200 points of empire as well as 1200 points of dark elves. 

How much cash are we talking?

All my models are built and professionally painted.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Typhos thanks for the offer, I missed out the fact I kinda wanted unpainted stuff ahah Thanks though! will edit post!!!!


----------

